# The Eagle has Landed...



## smokie

Or at least it's on it's way - Virgin engineer just called to say arrival in 20 minutes! Woo hoo!!

Will report back once it's in...


----------



## jonphil

lucky you, some people are still waiting on the phone call


----------



## Ovit-UK

smokie said:


> Or at least it's on it's way - Virgin engineer just called to say arrival in 20 minutes! Woo hoo!!
> 
> Will report back once it's in...


Cool  Can we all come round yours tonight then.


----------



## swanny

Nice one Smokie. We expect a full report later on sir 

I am still looking at my phone willing it to ring.


----------



## sjp

smokie said:


> Or at least it's on it's way - Virgin engineer just called to say arrival in 20 minutes! Woo hoo!!
> 
> Will report back once it's in...


if you're getting a full cable from the door install any chance you could bug the engineers for cable types etc. I might want to run the cables myself to ensure wife approval - they may want to take the most direct route which, of course, is the most unsightly route.

I know they switch from the external dual shotgun cable once inside the house so it'll be from that junction box onwards.

any restrictions on how tight an angle the coax cable can "turn" (going back to seriously old but somewhat high speed for it's day network coax ethernet cable - I know, I'm old).

thanks

stuart


----------



## smokie

He arrived at 14:15 and it's now 15:10 and he's gone. Longest part was the initial software download, followed by the EPG collection "phone home" we know and love.

Initial impressions are that it's like my S1 but much better!!

Media Access Key "temporarily Not Available"

Any specific questions? (I missed the one above re cable quality, sorry)


----------



## jonphil

Maybe you have to have it plugged into your home network to get a IP address for the Media Access Key. Could be wrong but maybe it's generated when it see's a network?


----------



## smokie

I now have my access key, but don't know what to do with it 

It's plugged in on the old TiVo network connection - can't see a new device on my router though, and no lights on ethernet socket on TiVo. Will try a reboot etc...

There is no RF output so I have to think of another way to pipe TV into the kitchen.

Also, like V+, if you are using HD output the SCART is disabled.


----------



## mikerr

Download Tivo Desktop (free)

https://www3.tivo.com/store/accessories-software.do

It will ask for the media access key during installation.

Then come back on here and tell us if you can transfer shows on and off successfully !


----------



## spitfires

smokie said:


> [snip details of VMTivo installation]


Nice one - congratulations! :up: :up:


----------



## mikerr

Yep - congrats - and how did you get an install so early?
The installers must have had early training in your area.

Everyone else seems to be 15th or later - me included... waiting impatiently!


----------



## okonski_uk

WHAT I'd really like to know is whether you need to link TiVo to your home network in addition to its integral network connection, as I'd need to provide a CAT5 link from the TiVo box and my router. I can't seem to see any reference to this on the docs online - and as the US version seems to refer to a non-cable interface, it's getting confusing!


----------



## okonski_uk

mikerr said:


> Download Tivo Desktop (free)
> 
> https://www3.tivo.com/store/accessories-software.do
> 
> It will ask for the media access key during installation.
> !


However before you even get to that stage, you have to select which territory you are in, and the UK isn't one of them!


----------



## jonphil

Someone said the cat5 is just for your own internal network and the 10mb connection is the same Tv connection?


----------



## swanny

smokie,

Did you get option to keep your V+ box?

Also just for your info, when booking my TiVo install date earlier I tried to get it sooner that the Feb 16th date I was offered. The guy said Feb 15th was earliest install date, I mentioned your date and that the engineer had been to install it and he says you are exaggerating. lol.


----------



## smokie

Yes, he took away a Samsung (Had to speak to Virgin to arrange that).

The online TiVo help talks about Media Access Key (http://*******.com/6gnlgpt) which implies it should work, but it isn't mentioned in the documentation.

Media Desktop doesn't see a TiVo on my home network, although if it's trying to connect wirelessly it won't because I have MAC filtering - and I can't see any MAC for wireless. I don't think the ethernet port is enabled.

EDIT Replace the stars with V IRGINMEDIA - obviously swear filter doesn't like that phrase.


----------



## nbaker

Wheres the pics then Smokie :up:


----------



## Steve5424

Your install dates will just depend on what is available for your area.


----------



## jonphil

yeah! pictures please smokie, we all want to see it in action


----------



## deshepherd

mikerr said:


> Yep - congrats - and how did you get an install so early?
> The installers must have had early training in your area.
> 
> Everyone else seems to be 15th or later - me included... waiting impatiently!


Well I just called the number that Stuart left when we called a couple of days ago when my wife did her default "you'll need to speak to my husband" response to anyone phoning selling things (and claimed I'd not told her that VM would probably call about TiVo and the answer was "yes please") and the result is I've got an install on friday 11th!


----------



## bradleys

If you just want to pull content from your TiVo, you can use kmttg...

http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/

If you want to serve content from your PC to the TiVo you will need either TiVo desktop or PyTiVo. Not an easy install - but I like it better than TiVo desktop.

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo

Glad to see you guys finally have your TiVo's. How is the UI? Do you see it swapping from HDUI back to the SDUI when you drill down into settings, etc...?


----------



## jonphil

bradleys said:


> If you just want to pull content from your TiVo, you can use kmttg...
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/
> 
> If you want to serve content from your PC to the TiVo you will need either TiVo desktop or PyTiVo. Not an easy install - but I like it better than TiVo desktop.
> 
> http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo
> 
> Glad to see you guys finally have your TiVo's. How is the UI? Do you see it swapping from HDUI back to the SDUI when you drill down into settings, etc...?


Could be worth putting this in a sticky post, sounds like it will be useful but be easier to find if it's in a different thread


----------



## davidthornton

Is the "pick any programme from the EPG from the past 7 days and watch it" _feature _working?


----------



## Steve5424

davidthornton said:


> Is the "pick any programme from the EPG from the past 7 days and watch it" _feature _working?


Its not any programme. Only whats part of the catch up on demand service. It works though.


----------



## davidthornton

Steve5424 said:


> Its not any programme. Only whats part of the catch up on demand service. It works though.


I've swung back and forth between thinking it was simply a different way of displaying the current Virgin Media Catchup service vs. it being an enhanced feature to allow the viewing of any programme, that was aired on any channel available on the Virgin Media network within the past 7 days. The Flash Video presentation on VM's site wasn't clear enough and some of the VM techs I have spoken to today think that it is the latter, so I'd wondered again.


----------



## cwaring

davidthornton said:


> ...it [is] simply a different way of displaying the current Virgin Media Catchup service


Yes. That's right.


----------



## hokkers999

smokie said:


> [snip]
> 
> Also, like V+, if you are using HD output the SCART is disabled.


and they call this progress do they, 2011 h/w and it can't even output two separate streams.

You eager beavers who couldn't wait to bend over and take one up the 'arris for vm are really getting shafted aren't you?


----------



## mikerr

Can you save non recording wishlists, and does "view upcoming showings" then list catchup episodes?

If that's correct - then we can setup indexes into the catchup service via wishlists.
I.e. Why bother tying up a tuner for The Gadget Show if it's always on catchup.
Storing it as a wishlist would save having to type stuff in each time.


With the current V+ (or V) on demand it doesn't store searches, so watch one episode on demand, and you'll then have to do the search again for the next episode 

13 days to go....


----------



## davidthornton

hokkers999 said:


> and they call this progress do they, 2011 h/w and it can't even output two separate streams.
> 
> You eager beavers who couldn't wait to bend over and take one up the 'arris for vm are really getting shafted aren't you?


Wouldn't a simple HDMI splitter box, available from many sources, do the job? I use one with a Sky+ HD box to output HD programmes to a computer for converting to MPEG whilst still being able to watch what's going on via the television.


----------



## hokkers999

mikerr said:


> [snip]
> 
> I.e. Why bother tying up a tuner for The Gadget Show if it's always on catchup.
> Storing it as a wishlist would save having to type stuff in each time.


Because stuff only stays on catch up for 7 days?


----------



## spitfires

davidthornton said:


> allow the viewing of any programme, that was aired on any channel available on the Virgin Media network within the past 7 days.


Copyright / licensing restrictions prevents some programmes being re-broadcast. Which is why some progs never appear on iplayer or 4od.


----------



## jonphil

davidthornton said:


> Wouldn't a simple HDMI splitter box, available from many sources, do the job? I use one with a Sky+ HD box to output HD programmes to a computer for converting to MPEG whilst still being able to watch what's going on via the television.


I'm certain I have already read that both the HDMI and Scart output signals at the same time on the Tivo.
But as davidthornton pointed out, HDMI spiltters would do the job at £30 from Amazon, don't know of any TV box that outputs two HDMI signals if that's what your getting at?


----------



## sjp

19.95 free delivery, ordered and shipped today from Neet Media.


----------



## jonphil

Wow that is good, I currently have a RGB over cat5 sender for TV upstairs but thinking about getting one that sends HDMI signal, at that price for the splitter it makes it a better option.
Heard that some people can get away with using the HDMI splitter without powering it, are you that lucky?


----------



## sjp

jonphil said:


> Heard that some people can get away with using the HDMI splitter without powering it, are you that lucky?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001DAHS5Q/ref=oss_product

claims to not need external power, i'll try to remember to post a review


----------



## jonphil

Thanks sjp, would be nice to get Tivo upstairs in crystal clear HD  may have to wait a few months though.
I do rave about the TV over Cat5 as it's the only thing I have found to work reliably.


----------



## qwiki

sjp said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001DAHS5Q/ref=oss_product


That link says it's not a splitter, it's a 3 sources to 1 output switcher. Surely this is not the same thing as davidthornton describes?


----------



## sjp

qwiki said:


> That link says it's not a splitter, it's a 3 sources to 1 output switcher. Surely this is not the same thing as davidthornton describes?


my bad... inputs outputs, by now I should know the difference  how about

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Neet®-SPLI...P1OW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1296684912&sr=8-5

at the 30 quid mentioned earlier though this way round does require power


----------



## BrianHughes

davidthornton said:


> Wouldn't a simple HDMI splitter box, available from many sources, do the job? I use one with a Sky+ HD box to output HD programmes to a computer for converting to MPEG whilst still being able to watch what's going on via the television.


What do you use to capture the hdmi? That sounds like something I'd be interested in.


----------



## qwiki

sjp said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Neet®-SPLI...P1OW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1296684912&sr=8-5
> 
> at the 30 quid mentioned earlier though this way round does require power


No worries. That is a nice solution. Might think about one of those myself. Thanks.


----------



## cwaring

jonphil said:


> I'm certain I have already read that both the HDMI and Scart output signals at the same time on the Tivo.


I was going to post that point earlier but wanted to check my facts first, but yes, I concur.


----------



## qwiki

cwaring said:


> I was going to post that point earlier but wanted to check my facts first, but yes, I concur.


Great. I can still use the slingbox


----------



## jonphil

Doesn't the slingbox work quite well with a Tivo?
You will have to let us know, can we now get the HD version in the UK.
Once I get the faster broadband I may take another look at one.


----------



## qwiki

I've got the old 'classic' slingbox and it works very well with my S1 TiVo. There is a bit of lag between pressing the buttons on the on-screen remote and TiVo actually doing it, but apart from that it's fine.

I'm not sure getting a HD slingbox would make the picture better, since it's going to compress it's output to whatever your best broadband upload speed is. But you never know. Perhaps there's better compression on the newer boxes.

Will certainly try the classic on the new TiVo's scart when it arrives. The engineers going to have fun with all the spagetti behind the TV


----------



## nbaker

Come on Smokie stop teasing us we expect full review & pics.


----------



## smokie

hokkers999 said:


> and they call this progress do they, 2011 h/w and it can't even output two separate streams.
> 
> You eager beavers who couldn't wait to bend over and take one up the 'arris for vm are really getting shafted aren't you?


I could be wrong on this, will do a bit more testing tomorrow. Hokkers, jealousy will get you nowhere. If you aren't interested then just stay out of the thread.

Had some problems earlier this evening as my card had not been properly paired - was OK for some hours then de-paired itself. I recall a similar issue with V+, this is an admin issue at the other end rather than a TiVo issue.

I've taken some pics but not really sure what you're interested in seeing. Or whether you simply didn't believe I had it! 

I'll see if I can answer the more detailed questions tomorrow...


----------



## smokie

More pics. Family don't like the Recording Hiccups phrase...


----------



## qwiki

smokie said:


> More pics. Family don't like the Recording Hiccups phrase...


Another slingbox classic user I see (picture 8). :up:

BTW, Congrats on being 'first'


----------



## davidthornton

BrianHughes said:


> What do you use to capture the hdmi? That sounds like something I'd be interested in.


I have the following: Octava HDDA12-UK (1:2 HDMI distribution amplifier with additional TosLink audio out), an HDFury2 (converts HDMI input to Component output) although HDFury3 is now also available and a Hauppauge HD-PVR (Component input and USB2 output to PC).


----------



## hokkers999

smokie said:


> I could be wrong on this, will do a bit more testing tomorrow. Hokkers, jealousy will get you nowhere. If you aren't interested then just stay out of the thread.
> 
> Had some problems earlier this evening as my card had not been properly paired - was OK for some hours then de-paired itself. I recall a similar issue with V+, this is an admin issue at the other end rather than a TiVo issue.


You stated it wasn't working not me.

Jealousy? I think most on here know my views on the new box. I'll chip in whenever I like thanks.

For your info, the family have been called twice (have 2 S1's) & been offered a new box, twice they have been told to get lost - we aren't going to be reamed a new one over the price.

Hardware problems already....there's a surprise.


----------



## hokkers999

smokie said:


> More pics. Family don't like the Recording Hiccups phrase...


and I still think that bloody red background looks crap compared to the blue we know and love.


----------



## jonphil

Is it possible to select the quality of video on youtube. Most new vids can be in 720p and just wondered if it's an option. Just less than two weeks to wait for mine.


----------



## cwaring

hokkers999 said:


> Hardware problems already....


Actually, it's more of a software glitch I think. Besides, a small "pairing" issue - once, with a new bit of kit, is nothing really.



> ..there's a surprise.


Oh do go away; there's a nice troll


----------



## tdenson

hokkers999 said:


> For your info, the family have been called twice (have 2 S1's) & been offered a new box, twice they have been told to get lost - we aren't going to be reamed a new one over the price.
> .


Would you give them my number please next time


----------



## tdenson

deshepherd said:


> Well I just called the number that Stuart left when we called a couple of days ago when my wife did her default "you'll need to speak to my husband" response to anyone phoning selling things (and claimed I'd not told her that VM would probably call about TiVo and the answer was "yes please") and the result is I've got an install on friday 11th!


And what number would that be please ?


----------



## John McE

Oh for pity's sake, can't you just BAN Hokkers999, or whatever he calls himself? This should be an exciting time for all of us waiting for the new TIVO to be installed, and I am checking the various threads on a daily basis to see what new info there is... and I am sick to the back teeth of reading this saddo's endless carping. Either he is a Sky employee, who's job it is to rain on our parade, or else he is mentally challenged. Please just ban him, you know you want to.


----------



## cwaring

John McE said:


> Oh for pity's sake, can't you just BAN Hokkers999, or whatever he calls himself?


Only Mods can do that; Ozsat in our case 



> Please just ban him, you know you want to.


If only I could. Hmmm.... good title for a song that one 

Like I said elsewhere, I kinda like his pointless, clueless and pretty-much always wrong, posts. They amuse me 

*ETA:* And, more crucially, I don't think he's actually broken any Forum rules.


----------



## frobozz

Well VM engineer has just arrived 

Sham I've still not had the call and he is only here to fix the phone


----------



## jonphil

Have you managed to try Tivo desktop yet?
I installed it and picked Australia, as don't they use the PAL format too (not sure if HD is still the same though)
Just wondered if it worked.


----------



## jbrown104

Wow, this really does look amazing!

Hoping to get called sometime soon about upgrading from V+ to this (on 2 boxes perhaps) - but only if they can do a wee bit of a deal. I've been having nightmarish service on TV and internet, due to problems in the local area with their equipment, but chief exec's office have been on the case for over a year trying to put this right.

I'll give them credit, progress may be slow, but they're keeping in touch and actually *want* to sort it out - can't say fairer than that.


----------



## microbe

Not sure if you've covered this but what did the installation engineer do with your existing TIVO setup?
Paranoia has me getting a freeview box to feed the oldie until I'm sure the newbie is as reliable as old faithful.
Anyone putting money on that horse?


----------



## hokkers999

John McE said:


> Oh for pity's sake, can't you just BAN Hokkers999, or whatever he calls himself? This should be an exciting time for all of us waiting for the new TIVO to be installed, and I am checking the various threads on a daily basis to see what new info there is... and I am sick to the back teeth of reading this saddo's endless carping. Either he is a Sky employee, who's job it is to rain on our parade, or else he is mentally challenged. Please just ban him, you know you want to.


and a nice day to you to 

Banning? - come back when you've learnt how the internet ACTUALLY works.


----------



## M_at

microbe said:


> Not sure if you've covered this but what did the installation engineer do with your existing TIVO setup?
> Paranoia has me getting a freeview box to feed the oldie until I'm sure the newbie is as reliable as old faithful.
> Anyone putting money on that horse?


Your existing purchased it is your existing purchased kit.

The Virgin engineer should not touch it at all - if they do anything it would likely be direct to your TV or replacing an existing box.

If you're concerned then remove the S1 in advance.


----------



## cwaring

hokkers999 said:


> Banning? - come back when you've learnt how the internet ACTUALLY works.


So you don't think the owners of this private forum, which you use at their pleasure, could actually disable your account and thereby stop you from using it? Perhaps it is *you* who needs to go and learn _internet forums_ work


----------



## TCM2007

He means that it's easy to just create a new identity.

but even I think we should keep this thread on topic, I'm intrigued to discover how far away from the original TiVo's simplicity the latest one has got, and whether it has kept that supreme ease of use.


----------



## OzSat

Any further OT posts will be removed - and posters dealt with accordingly


----------



## cwaring

TCM2007 said:


> but even I think we should keep this thread on topic...


Done 



> I'm intrigued to discover how far away from the original TiVo's simplicity the latest one has got, and whether it has kept that supreme ease of use.


Well from the screen-shots it looks almost identical; apart from the W/S and HD.


----------



## TCM2007

Looks very different to me!


----------



## jonphil

guessing smokie is too busy playing with his Tivo to post on the forum 
Oh well I supposed I will have my very own Tivo soon to play with


----------



## cwaring

TCM2007 said:


> Looks very different to me!


Sorry. Of course they look very different. I meant in terms of the features and functions; eg you still have "Now Playing" (but called My Shows), other pages still have the same options on them, etc.


----------



## Murk

Hello everyone!

I would just like to know if the EPG is dynamic or static? Nobody from Virgin has denied or comfirmed that it will be dynamic. 

It would be really nice to stop missing ends of programmes even with padding on either end, the one fatal flaw of the V+ which still has not been fixed even after 2+ years


----------



## Zaichik

A question for Smokie - is it true that you can only connect TiVo to a home network (to transfer content) using a cable? That would be a bit of a bugger for me because my router is in another room.


----------



## smokie

Here's a few answers - been doing some testing today, and taken a few pics.

In no particular order:

Home network appears to be disabled right now. There is an Ethernet port which doesn't light up, and I couldn't find a new device on my network when it was plugged in. There is a light on the front of the box which looks to me like a wireless indicator - I'm sure it was on the other day (but didn't attach to my network) but today it is off. I can't see the LAN MAC anywhere in the config pages anyway.

SCART and HD output work at the same time just fine, sorry for earlier misleading. HD is therefore available for install. (unlike V+!)

Quick test shows if you record what you are watching then it will record the Live Buffer too.

I posted in another thread re start up video - there isn't one!

See pics for viewing catchup from TV guide. This sequence was taken from an item with the C next to it (which means it's available on Catch Up). It simply put you into the Catch Up menus. But a different program went directly to a screen to Play Now Not sure what was different.

One thing they need to address is remote response time, especially responses to playing commands. For instance a Pause takes about a second to respond. Fast forward through ads then press Play, takes a second or more - and I'm not sure it skips backwards like the old S1 - bit hard to tell, what with the delayed response to button press, so until I get used to it (or they do something) skipping ads is a bit more difficult, or pausing precisely on that important frame...

The V+ and TiVo remotes have commonality, I could do with shifting one to a different code, as for the time being (until I find a way to pipe RF from the TiVo - any ideas? - , and all V+ recordings are watched) I have V+ and TiVo side by side.

I have an hour more playtime this morning so will try to pick up all remaining questions and any new ones.


----------



## browellm

Zaichik said:


> A question for Smokie - is it true that you can only connect TiVo to a home network (to transfer content) using a cable? That would be a bit of a bugger for me because my router is in another room.


If that is true, you could work around that with either homeplugs or a wireless bridge.


----------



## smokie

Last pic of catch up when accessed thru the guide

I *think* the guide is static.

I am going to investigate one more question which was about saving non recording wishlists then setting up indexes into the catchup service via wishlists. Not sure I fully understand the point but will have a look.

Any more?


----------



## Milhouse

Smokie, does it still have the 8-second jumpback button/feature (not when ff/rwd - although it would be a great shame if that is no longer available - but when you miss some dialogue and want to quickly replay it).


----------



## smokie

Milhouse said:


> Smokie, does it still have the 8-second jumpback button/feature (not when ff/rwd - although it would be a great shame if that is no longer available - but when you miss some dialogue and want to quickly replay it).


Ummm...remind me which button that is.  I'm not a "power user", more a tinkerer under the bonnet.


----------



## Zaichik

browellm said:


> If that is true, you could work around that with either homeplugs or a wireless bridge.


Those are great suggestions - thanks! :up:

Thanks too to Smokie for answering my question.


----------



## Milhouse

smokie said:


> Ummm...remind me which button that is.  I'm not a "power user", more a tinkerer under the bonnet.


On a S1 Tivo peanut remote, it's the button with the backward curved arrow positioned directly above the "1" numeric button.

Edit: Found this image of the VM TiVo remote which does suggest it has the 8-second jump back feature - now located above below and to the left of the "stop" button (what's a Stop button doing on a TiVo?)


----------



## Northwest4u

> See pics for viewing catchup from TV guide. This sequence was taken from an item with the C next to it (which means it's available on Catch Up). It simply put you into the Catch Up menus. But a different program went directly to a screen to Play Now Not sure what was different.


Hi Smokie,

You should find if you click on explore this show instead of goto catch up,
It should give you the available episodes.


----------



## John McE

This may well be a daft questio, but... since the new TIVO records digitally, does that mean that there isn't a "quality" setting, which will affect just how many hours of programming it can store. Mind you with the vastly increased storage I suppose this won't be such a problem, but I'm curious. And if it is still there what does an HD program look like if it recorded on the lowest quality setting?


----------



## deshepherd

smokie said:


> One thing they need to address is remote response time, especially responses to playing commands. For instance a Pause takes about a second to respond. Fast forward through ads then press Play, takes a second or more - and I'm not sure it skips backwards like the old S1 - bit hard to tell, what with the delayed response to button press, so until I get used to it (or they do something) skipping ads is a bit more difficult, or pausing precisely on that important frame...


Is it better or worse than the V+.

One of the reasons I decided not to "upgrade" to a V+ when VM had an offer 12-18 months ago was this - response time on my v-box is abysmal (talking more like 5secs than 1sec to respond to a key) and at time feedback I was getting was V+ was also not too good


----------



## Steve5424

Smokie what software version is running on the TiVo?


----------



## PeteM

Zaichik said:


> A question for Smokie - is it true that you can only connect TiVo to a home network (to transfer content) using a cable? That would be a bit of a bugger for me because my router is in another room.





smokie said:


> Home network appears to be disabled right now. There is an Ethernet port which doesn't light up, and I couldn't find a new device on my network when it was plugged in. There is a light on the front of the box which looks to me like a wireless indicator - I'm sure it was on the other day (but didn't attach to my network) but today it is off. I can't see the LAN MAC anywhere in the config pages anyway.


In order to avoid disappointment, I think we ought to keep our expectations in check !

Remember, this is not a TiVo Premier; it's a VM cable box powered by TiVo, and as such will only do what VM permits it to do!

I confidently expect that the USB and ethernet ports will never be enabled, and (apart from the functionality already detailed in VM's promotional material) most of the exotic TiVo Premier capability won't be included.

I'm more than happy to be proved wrong , and I'm still looking forward to my install on the 15th !


----------



## smokie

Ho hum. It lost a few channels today. Tech coming tomorrow. 150 got me through to the usual desk but they don't do TiVo support, but the foreign chappy seemed to think he did. Once I got through to cancellations they soon found the right section (based near Glasgow). One channel came back after he did his magic, but so far no more.

Software version is 15.1.Y3-01-3-C00 - any significance?

So no further info and I'm just about to go out for the afternoon. More over the weekend...

EDIT: Of course, if the box did go **** up and they swap it, until there is a means of backing up recordings you'd lose them all... Suppose that's no different to S1 but at least your destiny was in your own hands. And in my experience the Virgin response often seems to be to swap rather than fault find.


----------



## ptruman

hokkers999 said:


> Because stuff only stays on catch up for 7 days?


"Some" does - but iPlayer does have some older stuff available. I want to know if it's JUST what VM provide, or if they'll wire it into 4OD, iPlayer etc, so you can search "everything"


----------



## smokie

deshepherd said:


> Is it better or worse than the V+.
> 
> One of the reasons I decided not to "upgrade" to a V+ when VM had an offer 12-18 months ago was this - response time on my v-box is abysmal (talking more like 5secs than 1sec to respond to a key) and at time feedback I was getting was V+ was also not too good


The remote response time seems fine now, maybe it was some external influence. Will keep trying it over the next few days but assume it's OK unless I report otherwise!


----------



## ptruman

browellm said:


> If that is true, you could work around that with either homeplugs or a wireless bridge.


Indeed - my S1 is cabled to a wireless bridge


----------



## jonphil

Does it have a model number as such, just trying to setup my Logitech remote ready if possible but even selecting Tivo results in it asking for a specific model number


----------



## ColinYounger

smokie said:


> The remote response time seems fine now, maybe it was some external influence.


Wonder if it's when you're browsing\watching catch-up TV? That's when the remote response gets totally silly on my V.


----------



## ptruman

jonphil said:


> Does it have a model number as such, just trying to setup my Logitech remote ready if possible but even selecting Tivo results in it asking for a specific model number


I've got a Philips Pronto RU990 (it does my lights too!), and I'll just be capturing the IR output. I DID ask if the thing might be iRDA, but the tech said not.... (that would peeve me off - the PS3 is annoying enough as I have an IR->BT adaptor for that!)


----------



## M_at

It's not a TiVo box. It's a Virgin box manufactured by Cisco. When the correct codes are available on the Harmony / Pronto services it'll be under a Virgin branding as the bulk of the codes the remote currently uses are the same as the ones currently used by the standard Virgin / V+ remotes (Which are interchangeable apart from the recording buttons)


----------



## jonphil

cool, getting too excited and thought I may setup the remote ready. It maybe easier to wait until I actually get the Tivo and then I can at least test it / record buttons as needed.


----------



## cwaring

ptruman said:


> "Some" does - but iPlayer does have some older stuff available. I want to know if it's JUST what VM provide, or if they'll wire it into 4OD, iPlayer etc, so you can search "everything"


Catch-Up content is the responsibility of the channel concerned and not VM.



jonphil said:


> Does it have a model number as such, just trying to setup my Logitech remote ready if possible but even selecting Tivo results in it asking for a specific model number


You _could_ try the codes for the US Tivo, but I don't know the model number of that either 

ETA: 
This procedure will fiind the best codes to use.


> The "Confirm infrared commands" option determines the best possible remote language for your device. Instead of learning every single button from your original remote, the Confirm infrared commands option will prompt you to learn 3 commands from your original remote, and matches them to a full remote language in the Logitech Harmony Remote database.


----------



## forgotmyusername

smokie said:


> until I find a way to pipe RF from the TiVo - any ideas?


Hi Smokie,
If your want to pipe UHF from the VM Tivo you could get a Scart to UHF modulator. I have used labgear ones in the past with no problems at all.

Are the channels you have lost greyed out in the guide? Are they visible if you type the channel number directly?


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Bloody hell, this is one hell of a wait.

Wake me up when February ends!


----------



## smokie

OK, I'll look into the SCART UHF thing.

No, the channels aren't greyed out and there is guide data for them. Can't remember eh exact message now but it's something like a signal problem with this channel.


----------



## mikerr

PeteM said:


> Remember, this is not a TiVo Premier; it's a VM cable box powered by TiVo, and as such will only do what VM permits it to do!
> 
> I confidently expect that the USB and ethernet ports will never be enabled, and (apart from the functionality already detailed in VM's promotional material) most of the exotic TiVo Premier capability won't be included.


what exotic capability is missing? Home network transfer?
Sounds like we have most of everything else.

Virgin have already stated they will be supporting the iPad app.


----------



## PeteM

mikerr said:


> what exotic capability is missing? Home network transfer?


Well, yeah... maybe I was a bit sweeping with the "most of the exotic capability" remark! I've also discovered that I can't spell Premiere !

But I was replying to Zaichik's query regarding content distribution, and it's the Premiere feature of "Copy shows to PC/Mac, burn to DVD...etc" that I don't think we'll see on the VM TiVo...


----------



## mrwhizzard

PeteM said:


> Well, yeah... maybe I was a bit sweeping with the "most of the exotic capability" remark! I've also discovered that I can't spell Premiere !
> 
> But I was replying to Zaichik's query regarding content distribution, and it's the Premiere feature of "Copy shows to PC/Mac, burn to DVD...etc" that I don't think we'll see on the VM TiVo...


Obviously in the US content holders are more lenient than here in the UK. Therefore digital rights issues will certainly limit the use of such features. As for things like TiVo Desktop, VM plan to bring their own version of this at a later date, though the current TiVo version will not work with VM's box.


----------



## tankstage

Smokie,

Now you have had a few days to play, I have one question about the remote.
Can it be assigned to different boxes in the same way the S1 system can ?
(If you don't know how, press the TiVo and pause buttons at the same time. The LED should light up, then you press a number and the LED should flash. (You also need to set the TiVo up as well))
I am asking as I would like to have 2 boxes, in the same location to replace my 3 x S1 and the V+.
If you do try the above button presses, make sure you reset it to 0 so you can still control your box !!

Cheers


----------



## jonphil

Have to admit I have just realised that I will be using my S1 tivo in the bedroom as normal but sometimes I may have the lounge Tivo fed up to watch in the bedroom, hope the two are on different RC codes or it could be fun accidently changing channels on the one downstairs.


----------



## TCM2007

You can definitely change the codes used on the S1 so you'll be fine.


----------



## smokie

Box has now been swapped, all channels present and correct again. Will check query re remote programming later...


----------



## deshepherd

Any info on how the dual tuner stuff works ... does it always try to use both tuners whenever possible ... i.e. can you find that the V-TiVo is recording on both tuners so that you cannot view a cable channel without stopping one of the recordings. Is this being fixed by the additional 3rd tuner they are adding - i.e. 2 tuners for recording and 1 for watching live?


----------



## dvdfever

PeteM said:


> In order to avoid disappointment, I think we ought to keep our expectations in check !
> 
> Remember, this is not a TiVo Premier; it's a VM cable box powered by TiVo, and as such will only do what VM permits it to do!
> 
> I confidently expect that the USB and ethernet ports will never be enabled, and (apart from the functionality already detailed in VM's promotional material) most of the exotic TiVo Premier capability won't be included.
> 
> I'm more than happy to be proved wrong , and I'm still looking forward to my install on the 15th !


I was getting all excited for a minute, even though I know it's been suggested on here before that it's unlikely we can do what a S1 TiVo can do, in that respect 

If, somehow it can, what sort of monthly subs are Virgin charging, in conjunction with the new TiVo? I only have the free channels on my Sky box now anyway, as I dropped the pay channels through lack of interest, so I'm guessing I'll end up sticking with that anyway but I'm curious. Thanks.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Certainly the noises coming from VM people over at cableforum is they intend to enable the ethernet.. the ipad app won't work without it anyway and they've definately said they're going to support that.

I'd expect viewing between tivos to work as it's a net win for VM.. encourages people to buy two tivos instead of one, increasing revenues. No downside there. Extracting to a PC I expect to never work.

USB I doubt will ever work.. no gain for VM to enable it.


----------



## cwaring

dvdfever said:


> ...what sort of monthly subs are Virgin charging, in conjunction with the new TiVo?


Tivo sub is £3 per month but you currently also have to be on the XL pack to get it, which is normally £25 per month.

This requirement _will_ be removed at some point as they will eventually be rolling out the Tivo functionality to all their STBs.


----------



## Andy C

jonphil said:


> Have to admit I have just realised that I will be using my S1 tivo in the bedroom as normal but sometimes I may have the lounge Tivo fed up to watch in the bedroom, hope the two are on different RC codes or it could be fun accidently changing channels on the one downstairs.


The VM Tivo uses the same codes as the V+, you can use the V+ remote to operate most Tivo features


----------



## tankstage

TCM2007 said:


> You can definitely change the codes used on the S1 so you'll be fine.


I'm talking about using two Virgin TiVo's in the same location.
I know you were talking about Jonphil's situation.



smokie said:


> Box has now been swapped, all channels present and correct again. Will check query re remote programming later...


Cheers Smokie



Andy C said:


> The VM Tivo uses the same codes as the V+, you can use the V+ remote to operate most Tivo features


That would be even worse in my situation !!

To explain further, I have at present 3 x S1 and 1 x V+ in a cupboard, feeding into a HDMI matrix then onto different rooms. I am hoping to have just two Virgin Tivos eventually.

Tank


----------



## jonphil

Out of interest, who are you contacting if you need support as I would imagine customer services won't have a clue about the Tivo's yet.


----------



## louis wu

cwaring said:


> Tivo sub is £3 per month but you currently also have to be on the XL pack to get it, which is normally £25 per month.
> 
> *This requirement will be removed at some point as they will eventually be rolling out the Tivo functionality to all their STBs*.


But you might not get full functionality. There is speculation that there will be a cut down tivo service and also a box with a smaller hard drive.


----------



## cwaring

louis wu said:


> But you might not get full functionality. There is speculation that there will be a cut down tivo service and also a box with a smaller hard drive.


Well yes. All perfectly obvious. For example, the current VHD boxes could (apparently) easily be upgraded to use the Tivo software. Of course, you wouldn't be able to record anything, but you would still get the EPG, wishlists, etc. They wouldn't record, but simply change to the correct channel at the correct time. And yes, a 'cheaper' version with a smaller hard drive would work too. Maybe for those on the lower packages who (like my parents) don't _need_ a "500 hour" unit.


----------



## TCM2007

cwaring said:


> Well yes. All perfectly obvious. For example, the current VHD boxes could (apparently) easily be upgraded to use the Tivo software. Of course, you wouldn't be able to record anything, but you would still get the EPG, wishlists, etc. They wouldn't record, but simply change to the correct channel at the correct time. And yes, a 'cheaper' version with a smaller hard drive would work too. Maybe for those on the lower packages who (like my parents) don't _need_ a "500 hour" unit.


I think your misread that Carl; the current V+ boxes can be upgraded, but not non recording ones. TiVo on a non recording box would make no sense whatsoever.

Correction: it seems you are right. But I stand by the "makes no sense whatsoever" bit!


----------



## darrenkenny2011

TCM2007, Carl is right. the only existing hardware the can run the tivo software is the cisco vhd. this was confirmed by Mr B at one of the earnings results days late last year. from what i know tivo will in the end be used on pvr and non pvr boxes.


----------



## frobozz

TCM2007 said:


> TiVo on a non recording box would make no sense whatsoever.


Of course it makes sense. The higher quality menu display would be a serious advance, and the backwards in time EPG for playing catchup is another. In time, assuming a non recording device can stream from a recording Tivo I would probably get one for the bedroom (I find the low level noise of a hard drive spinning unaccountably disturbing in the night).


----------



## TCM2007

Neither of which are "TiVo" features per se.


----------



## frobozz

TCM2007 said:


> Neither of which are "TiVo" features per se.


They are features of the VM Tivo. You may as well say recording to a HD is not a 'Tivo feature' because other devices can do that.


----------



## big_dirk

Just thought I'd share a few (mainly boring) menu shots via youtube for anyone who's interested. If you want me to test anything please ask


----------



## Major dude

big_dirk said:


> Just thought I'd share a few (mainly boring) menu shots via youtube for anyone who's interested. If you want me to test anything please ask


Thanks for sharing the footage.
Have you got an iPhone or an iPad so you can try out the TiVo app that is now available on the US iTunes store? It would be nice to confirm that it works with a VM TiVo.


----------



## big_dirk

My wife has an iPhone, I don't think she's ever connected it up to Itunes but I have a UK Store account, maybe I could try from that? I'll see if I can try, i'm not normally allowed to go anywhere near the iPhone.


----------



## abuelbanat

the app is only available to users with a US iTunes account - not available yet in the UK.

also only available to the iPad rather than iPhones as I currentlt understand.


----------



## Major dude

abuelbanat said:


> the app is only available to users with a US iTunes account - not available yet in the UK.
> 
> also only available to the iPad rather than iPhones as I currentlt understand.


Yes but you can get a US account & Download it from there as couple of us saddoes have done already.


----------



## big_dirk

Hope it's not too long for Android app!


----------



## abuelbanat

I'm assuming though (perhaps wrongly?) that the app that'll work for VM TiVo will almost certainly require customisation. 

It'd be nice to think they'd be immediately compatible however I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## cwaring

Thanks, bd. Can you confirm that the Tivo is streaming when in standby; unlike the V+. As this is a basic Tivo function, the answer has to be yes but I just thought I may as well ask _something_


----------



## smokie

jonphil said:


> Out of interest, who are you contacting if you need support as I would imagine customer services won't have a clue about the Tivo's yet.


I've called 150 (or was it 151) twice. First time the British sounding guy took a few details then passed me straight across to the TiVo support team (who are based near Glasgow). The second time the Indian sounding guy said that there wasn't a specialist team for TiVo and he was fully trained in it. So I asked for cancellations, who soon found the TiVo team for me.

The TiVo support guy said that if I rung the right number (150 or 151, can't remember) then it would recognise my number as having TiVo and route it direct to them. Not holding my breath on that one though... He confirmed that the normal support people have not been trained in TiVo yet


----------



## cwaring

I believe that either number will work but 151 gets you _directly_ through to 'faults'.


----------



## okonski_uk

I don;t believe it. So if you've got a BB or Phone fault, your call is routed to the TiVo team? I don't think so....


----------



## cwaring

No. I meant that there will be on option on 150 to "report a fault" but the direct "faults" number is 151. I was not specifically meaning Tivo faults.

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## big_dirk

cwaring said:


> Thanks, bd. Can you confirm that the Tivo is streaming when in standby; unlike the V+. As this is a basic Tivo function, the answer has to be yes but I just thought I may as well ask _something_


How do I confirm that mate?


----------



## RichardJH

He wants for you to confirm that the scart output is on and putting out the same as the HDMI output when HDMI is selected as main/priority output albeit not in HD which obviously being scart it cannot


----------



## smokie

Don't remember seeing any preference to choose output. They are both active at the same time, no matter what's plugged in where.


----------



## big_dirk

smokie said:


> Don't remember seeing any preference to choose output. They are both active at the same time, no matter what's plugged in where.


same here, sorry.


----------



## RichardJH

smokie said:


> Don't remember seeing any preference to choose output. They are both active at the same time, no matter what's plugged in where.


I'm glad about that as I intend to keep one of my S1 Tivos available as a means of offloading from VM Tivo to my server as the S1 wont have any problems with DRM or other "You cannot copy this" type messages that you get if you try to copy VOD or other things.

I know it wont be HD and it will only copy in real time but until we have the same option that TyTools on the S1 available from the new VM Tivo via the ethernet connection it about the best we have


----------



## cwaring

big_dirk said:


> How do I confirm that mate?


Put it in standby then come back to it five minutes later and see if you can go back more than those five minutes 



RichardJH said:


> He wants for you to confirm that the scart output is on and putting out the same as the HDMI output when HDMI is selected as main/priority output albeit not in HD which obviously being scart it cannot


Erm... no I dont


----------



## big_dirk

cwaring said:


> Put it in standby then come back to it five minutes later and see if you can go back more than those five minutes
> 
> Erm... no I dont


ok i'll try that and let you know.


----------



## RichardJH

cwaring said:


> Put it in standby then come back to it five minutes later and see if you can go back more than those five minutes
> 
> Erm... no I dont


Well I misread your post sorry It was the word streaming that confused me it would have been better if you asked whether it buffers while in standby


----------



## Peter Hunt

Smokie, I have a question, if I may?

On a current V+ box, if I'm in a delayed live TV scenario (for example, I've paused live TV and gone out to make a cup of coffee and resumed playing when I come back) and I want to look at the TV guide, I have to exit delayed live TV and go back to live now TV and miss anything in the delay timeframe. I don't believe this is the case with the S1 (mine's been mothballed for a while, so I'm going from memory). With the S1, if I'm in delay TV and bring up the guide, then when I finished with the guide I'll be back watching delay TV at the point where I started using the guide, correct? Is this the case with the VM Tivo? I hope so, as this is one of my biggest annoyances with the V+ box!!


----------



## smokie

Well Peter you are going to be a happy man  Just tried this and you can access the guide from a paused state and return to exactly where you paused (by pressing the pause button again)


----------



## John McE

I also have a question for you smokie, if you don't mind.

There is a a Youtube video showing the new VirginTIVO in operation, and the latency between pushing buttons and anything happening (a menu coming up, for instance) is very noticeable. Has this been a problem for you, or not? And does it seem a lot less responsive that your series 1 TIVO? 

Thanks for any info. Mind you, I'm surprised you've had a chance to use the TIVO at all, answering all our questions for us! (grin)


----------



## smokie

John McE said:


> I also have a question for you smokie, if you don't mind.
> 
> There is a a Youtube video showing the new VirginTIVO in operation, and the latency between pushing buttons and anything happening (a menu coming up, for instance) is very noticeable. Has this been a problem for you, or not? And does it seem a lot less responsive that your series 1 TIVO?
> 
> Thanks for any info. Mind you, I'm surprised you've had a chance to use the TIVO at all, answering all our questions for us! (grin)


I did report slow response on day 1 or 2 but haven't noticed it since. But I wasn't dreaming - when I pressed pause it took too long to respond in that it paused quite a few frames later. Maybe I was watching catch up. not sure, but I haven't seen the problem again (but then again, I haven't been looking for it!). Certainly during normal operations it's reasonably brisk.


----------



## tdenson

What speeds are the fast forward ? And does it have that delightful little skip back when you stop ?


----------



## big_dirk

John McE said:


> I also have a question for you smokie, if you don't mind.
> 
> There is a a Youtube video showing the new VirginTIVO in operation, and the latency between pushing buttons and anything happening (a menu coming up, for instance) is very noticeable. Has this been a problem for you, or not? And does it seem a lot less responsive that your series 1 TIVO?
> 
> Thanks for any info. Mind you, I'm surprised you've had a chance to use the TIVO at all, answering all our questions for us! (grin)


Hi John, I posted a Youtube video of my experience with the new TiVo. I am regretful to admit that after 2 days with it now, the input lag is very disappointing in my opinion. I'd say its slower than my S1 TiVo and my V+ HD box.


----------



## smokie

tdenson said:


> What speeds are the fast forward ? And does it have that delightful little skip back when you stop ?


Look the same as S1 to me, yes it does skip back (though not quite the same as S1 for me, I think I need to "get used to it" a bit more)


----------



## louis wu

big_dirk said:


> Hi John, I posted a Youtube video of my experience with the new TiVo. I am regretful to admit that after 2 days with it now, the input lag is very disappointing in my opinion. I'd say its slower than my S1 TiVo and my V+ HD box.


Are all button presses slow, for instance channel change, or just through the menu's?


----------



## big_dirk

louis wu said:


> Are all button presses slow, for instance channel change, or just through the menu's?


when the TV guide is up, I personally find going up and down on that screen faster than in the menus.

Channel changes aren't too bad, about the same as my V+ HD box, but I'd still like them faster really too 

Also one issue for me is that the HD menus sometimes change to SD. This can be seen on my videos.

Don't want to sound so down about it, the functionality and the visuals of the menus are the business. Not watched enough yet to get any suggestions though!


----------



## louis wu

big_dirk said:


> when the TV guide is up, I personally find going up and down on that screen faster than in the menus.
> 
> Channel changes aren't too bad, about the same as my V+ HD box, but I'd still like them faster really too
> 
> Also one issue for me is that the HD menus sometimes change to SD. This can be seen on my videos.
> 
> Don't want to sound so down about it, the functionality and the visuals of the menus are the business. Not watched enough yet to get any suggestions though!


Thanks for the feedback big_dirk. Are you comparing it to a Samsung or SA V+?


----------



## big_dirk

louis wu said:


> Thanks for the feedback big_dirk. Are you comparing it to a Samsung or SA V+?


Samsung.


----------



## louis wu

big_dirk said:


> Samsung.


That's a relief. 
I've got an SA V+ and I cope with the speed of it but I wouldn't like to change to a box that is slower.


----------



## jonphil

@smokie and big_dirk
When you had Tivo fitted were you granted access to the Tivo forum on the Virgin main forums which the '1000' people seem to have been given access too.
I assume it's going to be a public forum eventually, but hoping us S1 people aren't going to be locked out of the Virgin forums where we maybe able to help some Tivo newbies


----------



## big_dirk

jonphil said:


> @smokie and big_dirk
> When you had Tivo fitted were you granted access to the Tivo forum on the Virgin main forums which the '1000' people seem to have been given access too.
> I assume it's going to be a public forum eventually, but hoping us S1 people aren't going to be locked out of the Virgin forums where we maybe able to help some Tivo newbies


never even knew there was one! I dont see a TiVo forum @ http://community.virginmedia.com/ though.


----------



## frobozz

Tivo forum can be found at:

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/Tivo/ct-p/Tivo

but only if you have been granted access. I haven't.


----------



## jonphil

frobozz said:


> Tivo forum can be found at:
> 
> http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/Tivo/ct-p/Tivo
> 
> but only if you have been granted access. I haven't.


Which is what I'm getting at, surely everyone who has been given a Tivo should be granted access to this hidden forum?
Surely Virgin won't make this forum exclusive to the select 1000 who got a Tivo for free. I don't mind that people have been lucky enough to get a Tivo for free but would find it odd if S1 people who have paid for the Tivo and getting it early won't get access.
Hoping this won't be the case, I know access to the hidden forum may not seem much but why hide it from us?


----------



## big_dirk

frobozz said:


> Tivo forum can be found at:
> 
> http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/Tivo/ct-p/Tivo
> 
> but only if you have been granted access. I haven't.


I get "Sorry, you do not have sufficient privileges for that action.
Please click the Back button on your browser."


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

big_dirk said:


> Hi John, I posted a Youtube video of my experience with the new TiVo. I am regretful to admit that after 2 days with it now, the input lag is very disappointing in my opinion. I'd say its slower than my S1 TiVo and my V+ HD box.


Your video has been re-posted on two blogs, on the 'VMHD' blog one commenter says that "At this moment in time this is not the finished article, there is still a fair bit of testing going on."

http://vmhd.blogspot.com/2011/02/virgins-tivo-in-action.html

Just in case you are wondering, the other blog is:
http://virgintivo.blogspot.com/2011/02/new-youtube-video-reveals-real-life.html


----------



## Steve5424

big_dirk said:


> when the TV guide is up, I personally find going up and down on that screen faster than in the menus.
> 
> Channel changes aren't too bad, about the same as my V+ HD box, but I'd still like them faster really too
> 
> Also one issue for me is that the HD menus sometimes change to SD. This can be seen on my videos.
> 
> Don't want to sound so down about it, the functionality and the visuals of the menus are the business. Not watched enough yet to get any suggestions though!


The US TiVo still has those SD menus when going into the settings menus too. I don't think they have plans to change them at the moment.


----------



## jonphil

Steve5424 said:


> The US TiVo still has those SD menus when going into the settings menus too. I don't think they have plans to change them at the moment.


Looks a bit ugly to have the 2 different versions, but not so bad if they are menus that aren't used too often.


----------



## warrenrb

For all the excitement about the new interface, I've mentioned here before that I thought it looked a bit 'busy' - especially with those images at the top. Now that the interface has been seen in action and looks a little slow, I would hate to think that we have to sacrifice speed because of that 'suggestions bar' or whatever it's called having to load and draw each time.

You would have thought that the progress in processor speed over the last 10 years or so would mean there was no way in hell the interface could be slower that our S1s, right? Even if it IS doing a bit more now.

Here's hoping the rumoured tweaking and improvements are true. Otherwise, it would be nice if you could turn the superfluous gubbins off if you so desired? (I doubt it though - any options for the display of this Smokie/Big_dirk? Also, if you have kids, I assume the imagery up there will always be family friendly?) It made me laugh that in the slick Virgin video, they are all top-end US shows, but in the shots posted here, they are Tellytubbies and Jeremy Kyle...


----------



## big_dirk

thanks for posting them VM Phil! whooaaaaaa i'm famous!


----------



## John McE

Thanks smokie and big_dirk for your replies. I presume it was big_dirk's video that I saw. Of course Virgin would say they are hoping to get it running faster, but I wonder if they actually will?

Instant response is an important point of why people so enjoy using their existing TIVOs, and if it's a choice between speed and a whole load of info. about other programs cluttering up the screen (that I am not generally interested in), I'd go for speed every time. 

7 days to go until I get my hands on one... oh boy, is time dragging at the moment!


----------



## Steve5424

John McE said:


> Thanks smokie and big_dirk for your replies. I presume it was big_dirk's video that I saw. Of course Virgin would say they are hoping to get it running faster, but I wonder if they actually will?
> 
> Instant response is an important point of why people so enjoy using their existing TIVOs, and if it's a choice between speed and a whole load of info. about other programs cluttering up the screen (that I am not generally interested in), I'd go for speed every time.
> 
> 7 days to go until I get my hands on one... oh boy, is time dragging at the moment!


Honestly it's not as slow as it seems in that video. It will get faster though as the software gets updated over time.


----------



## Moe UK

For those lucky enough to have their Tivo's already can you post a video of the Youtube app or answer the following:

Can you select the different quality settings in a youtube video?

Are you able to watch the 4oD or 5 on demand shows from youtube?


----------



## jonphil

Moe UK said:


> For those lucky enough to have their Tivo's already can you post a video of the Youtube app or answer the following:
> 
> Can you select the different quality settings in a youtube video?
> 
> Are you able to watch the 4oD or 5 on demand shows from youtube?


I'd love to know that too, with so much Youtube content now available in HD it would be nice to have the option to select the higher quality streams.


----------



## The Wishlist

big_dirk said:


> thanks for posting them VM Phil! whooaaaaaa i'm famous!


Thank _you_ big_dirk. :up: ....that's by far the most popular post of the week on my TiVo Blog. I just hope VM speed things up a tad.


----------



## big_dirk

I'll do another video for you of that  just creating my first 'blog' now!


----------



## big_dirk

Moe UK said:


> For those lucky enough to have their Tivo's already can you post a video of the Youtube app or answer the following:
> 
> Can you select the different quality settings in a youtube video?
> 
> Are you able to watch the 4oD or 5 on demand shows from youtube?


Moe, Not sure but you'll be able to watch 4oD and 5 od stuff anyway even if its not through youtube, you can either search the on demand stuff int he menu or skiip back by 7 days through the EPG and it has an icon of what stuff is available on demand, then just click to watch. It's pretty cool.

I took this video on my blog to show you the youtube but besides the fact it didn't work, I thought it may be worth uploading the video to show a very slow response I encountered!


----------



## The Wishlist

big_dirk said:


> Moe, Not sure but you'll be able to watch 4oD and 5 od stuff anyway even if its not through youtube, you can either search the on demand stuff int he menu or skiip back by 7 days through the EPG and it has an icon of what stuff is available on demand, then just click to watch. It's pretty cool.
> 
> I took this video on my blog to show you the youtube but besides the fact it didn't work, I thought it may be worth uploading the video to show a very slow response I encountered!




Erm.....lets hope Virgin speed that up, big time.

I've added a post and created a link to your blog, nice work. :up:


----------



## big_dirk

The Wishlist said:


> Erm.....lets hope Virgin speed that up, big time.
> 
> I've added a post and created a link to your blog, nice work. :up:


I'm hearing some people on the web saying that VM are going to speed it up, and some people saying the CPU they've chosen is simply too slow. Hopefully that video doesn't worry people too much as that is probably the *longest* I've had to wait for a response from a button press since I've had the box.

One thing I've realised I've not yet done is reboot the thing. I'm not expecting that to help, however. As I'm assuming its linux under the hood which doesn't really help to reboot unlike Windows.

Another problem I have forgotten to mention is that since I had the TiVo, my V HD (also Cisco) box upstairs has stopped receiving any channels bar free ones.


----------



## smokie

big_dirk said:


> Another problem I have forgotten to mention is that since I had the TiVo, my V HD (also Cisco) box upstairs has stopped receiving any channels bar free ones.


Localised problem, don't have it here... It did happen once before when they "attended to" one of the V+ boxes. I think they changed services on the wrong card initially, then put it right on the broken one but forgot to re-instate on the one they'd messed up


----------



## big_dirk

smokie said:


> Localised problem, don't have it here... It did happen once before when they "attended to" one of the V+ boxes. I think they changed services on the wrong card initially, then put it right on the broken one but forgot to re-instate on the one they'd messed up


hopefully it'lll just be a quick call to 151 then! (famous last words!)

how are you finding the speed of the interface, time taken to get from a broadcast to Home screen mate? Have you seen the video I took on my blog last night?


----------



## smokie

Yep, had a look at your video. Must admit I'm not the main telly watcher in the house, and we have kept the V+ box while we run down the recordings on it, so not much watching being done through TiVo, although hopefully it's recording stuff.

I've only really noticed slow responses when watching catch up - seems pretty good the rest of the time - menus are quick enough and response is fine in recordings or live tv, as far as I can tell.


----------



## deshepherd

big_dirk said:


> I'm hearing some people on the web saying that VM are going to speed it up, and some people saying the CPU they've chosen is simply too slow.


Done a little research ... the TiVo Premiere has dual MIPS processors running at 400MHz ... but at launch TiVo software was not stable running on two cores so they restricted it to single core with a promise that the second would be enabled by a software update ... and it appears this software update may not have happened yet - which makes the "third tuner coming via software update" promise a little worrying.


----------



## smokie

deshepherd said:


> Done a little research ... the TiVo Premiere has dual MIPS processors running at 400MHz ... but at launch TiVo software was not stable running on two cores so they restricted it to single core with a promise that the second would be enabled by a software update ... and it appears this software update may not have happened yet - which makes the "third tuner coming via software update" promise a little worrying.


I have been thinking about this - I'm paying £3 extra for a non-fully functional box, might ask them for a refund. Fat chance though!


----------



## deshepherd

smokie said:


> I have been thinking about this - I'm paying £3 extra for a non-fully functional box, might ask them for a refund. Fat chance though!


Don't you have a 28 day "cooling off" period? ... so you've about 3 more weeks to tell "no thanks - can I have my old box back please"


----------



## Steve5424

deshepherd said:


> Done a little research ... the TiVo Premiere has dual MIPS processors running at 400MHz ... but at launch TiVo software was not stable running on two cores so they restricted it to single core with a promise that the second would be enabled by a software update ... and it appears this software update may not have happened yet - which makes the "third tuner coming via software update" promise a little worrying.


Why does it make it worrying? The VM TiVo isn't the same as TiVo Premiere.


----------



## Major dude

I was in my local VM shop and they had a TiVo on display. Also the sales assistant had done some training.
The bad news is that he said it will only record two programmes at the same time or one programme and live TV unlike V+ that will record two programmes and allow live viewing of a third. I thought that cannot be right, so later on I managed to have a play and sure enough once I had started two recording on two channels it would not channel change without stopping one of the recordings. Also when I tried to record two HD channels a message come up about clipping a recording and then it crashed. Rebooting took an age with no video.
The good news is that response was quick to access most screens as far as I could judge.
I had expected to be able to record two programmes and to view a third live until the software update and then record on all three tuners.

Can you check this out Smokie or Big_dirk as I am a little worried?


----------



## TCM2007

I thought it was advertised as dual tuner until the software update to enable the third? Which is what you describe.


----------



## passingbat

TCM2007 said:


> I thought it was advertised as dual tuner until the software update to enable the third? Which is what you describe.


It was. It was advertised right from launch that it would initially have 2 tuners. The 3rd will come via software update in March. I don't believe the 3rd tuner records?


----------



## OzSat

TCM2007 said:


> I thought it was advertised as dual tuner until the software update to enable the third? Which is what you describe.


It was about the only definate thing we know about it in advance.


----------



## Major dude

TCM2007 said:


> I thought it was advertised as dual tuner until the software update to enable the third? Which is what you describe.


Okay, so now I know what to expect a three tuner unit with a record capability on two tuners plus a tuner for live viewing after the software upgrade.

Now what about this record clipping business on HD channels when recording two channels?


----------



## TCM2007

I would think you will be able to record with all three once its enabled.


----------



## Major dude

TCM2007 said:


> I would think you will be able to record with all three once its enabled.


That was what I had hoped for as I never watch live TV if I can avoid it.
All those ads, just hope we can get a proper 30 second hack to work as per TiVo Premiere.


----------



## louis wu

TCM2007 said:


> I would think you will be able to record with all three once its enabled.


That would be good but the V+ can only record on two whilst you watch a live broadcast on the third. Would be a big advantage over V+ and Sky + if you could record on all three but I doubt they will do it.


----------



## Major dude

louis wu said:


> That would be good but the V+ can only record on two whilst you watch a live broadcast on the third. Would be a big advantage over V+ and Sky + if you could record on all three but I doubt they will do it.


Thinking about the attitude of albeit one salesperson in the VM shop, he dissed the TiVo as it was less capable in it's current form than the V+ box. I just hope the attitude changes when he has TiVos to sell, otherwise it will dissuade a lot of potential customers.


----------



## Major dude

I think I have discovered a function that is described on the VM TiVo I saw as 'clipping' and is shown in the VM manual as 'overlap protection'. TiVo premiere has clipping that you can enable or not and so did this VM TiVo on display.


----------



## smokie

Just had a call from Stephen @ VM asking how I was getting on with my TiVo and offering me some basic training in TiVo capabilities, which he was happy to skip as I know (mostly) what I'm doing. He had my service issues to hand, so I didn't have much to tell him except I thought the lack of the third tuner was a downer (he said should be in by main release late March) also lack of network which he thought wouldn't be too far off either, and USB support whicch he sounded a little less confident about.

I have a feeling that my presence here might also be noted on my record, as I said I've been on forums and he said TiVo forum, by which he probably meant here... Maybe I'm being stalked


----------



## big_dirk

smokie said:


> Maybe I'm being stalked


very likely


----------



## jonphil

Sounds good about network support. Surprised about the USB as from what I have read if they plan to release the qwerty keyboard remote that's bluetooth that works through a dongle in the USB port I think? Unless the bluetooth has been build in.

Has anyone been able to find the actual Hardware specs of the Tivo box (not the US premiere).

Virgin really do need to make use of all Tivo features to give people something with ditching the SkyHD boxes for. As my partner is a teacher we used to find it really useful to record programs on Tivo and then export them for use in a lesson. With the Sky box it's not that easy.
Tivo2go is a killer feature with most people owning ipods / smartphones which are able to play most video formats and people would love being able to take their fav programs with them on a long journey.


----------



## jonphil

smokie / big_dirk. have either of you tried out the advanced wishlists as mentioned on Tivo's own website.
I can't see any mention of it on Virgin's site, maybe they thought trying to explain you can exclude certain programs or keywords in a wishlist would be too complicated for some people.


----------



## Major dude

Couple of further observations on the display VM shop TiVo, the my show button on the remote did not seem to work. The overlap protection feature may be useful. The early corrie episode seems to overun so you could at least record something after it now.


----------



## big_dirk

jonphil said:


> smokie / big_dirk. have either of you tried out the advanced wishlists as mentioned on Tivo's own website.
> I can't see any mention of it on Virgin's site, maybe they thought trying to explain you can exclude certain programs or keywords in a wishlist would be too complicated for some people.


I'm not sure I have access to TiVo's website?I have only set recordings from the Virgin TiVo minisite (which is very cool and works well btw)


----------



## Brangdon

louis wu said:


> That would be good but the V+ can only record on two whilst you watch a live broadcast on the third.


Does V+ have the 30 minute buffer, pause live TV etc? I'd have thought, if you are doing all that then you are in fact recording and so the hardware is capable of the bandwidth etc, and there's no good reason not to allow that recording to be stored and named.


----------



## Brangdon

smokie said:


> I have a feeling that my presence here might also be noted on my record, as I said I've been on forums and he said TiVo forum, by which he probably meant here... Maybe I'm being stalked


I was asked if I'd been on the forums. I don't know if they ask everyone that, or if they checked my name before they called me. Probably the former, part of them figuring out how hard they need to sell it.


----------



## jonphil

big_dirk said:


> I'm not sure I have access to TiVo's website?I have only set recordings from the Virgin TiVo minisite (which is very cool and works well btw)


Sorry, thought this had been linked too somewhere else on the forum.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/199/kw/wishlists

Talks about how you can filter out certain programs, so you can set Jennifer Aniston excluding 'friends' so you don't get every single repeat of Friends recorded.


----------



## big_dirk

sorry I thought you meant have I tried entering the wishlist on the website. I havn't set an advanced wishlist up actually no, I just set up a simple one. Maybe I could do a new video of setting up a wishlist?! I'm getting quite fond of making videos and playing with youtube! My wife isn't though.

btw how cool are advanced wishlists? V powerful.


----------



## Moe UK

big_dirk said:


> Moe, Not sure but you'll be able to watch 4oD and 5 od stuff anyway even if its not through youtube, you can either search the on demand stuff int he menu or skiip back by 7 days through the EPG and it has an icon of what stuff is available on demand, then just click to watch. It's pretty cool.
> 
> I took this video on my blog to show you the youtube but besides the fact it didn't work, I thought it may be worth uploading the video to show a very slow response I encountered!


Thanks for the video and the link on your blog to the Tivo site, it says Tivo's that have Youtube playback can only play H246 encoded files so that will rule out 4oD and 5 on Demand.



Major dude said:


> Thinking about the attitude of albeit one salesperson in the VM shop, he dissed the TiVo as it was less capable in it's current form than the V+ box. I just hope the attitude changes when he has TiVos to sell, otherwise it will dissuade a lot of potential customers.


sound like extreamly poor training he should know that there is update coming that will fix that and even if there wasn't one, the things that this box can do make it far superior to the V+.


----------



## jonphil

Sounds to me more like the staff member just wanted to make a quick sale on a standard V+ box rather than have someone leave the store without a sale.
I'm just guessing that they maybe on commision type sales similar to a mobile phone shop?
If so he would have no interest in trying to sell something which isn't actually available yet.


----------



## big_dirk

Moe UK said:


> Thanks for the video and the link on your blog to the Tivo site, it says Tivo's that have Youtube playback can only play H246 encoded files so that will rule out 4oD and 5 on Demand.


4OD and 5OD will be accessible through a different interface than YouTube though, I feel a video test coming on!!


----------



## Moe UK

I know VM have it in their TV On Demand and catch up but that has limited content, the stuff available legally on Youtube is far more comprehensive.


----------



## big_dirk

ohhh right sorry, I didn't know that


----------



## Major dude

New VM contract has arrived and the damage is an extra £25.50 @ month after the discount period has expired after 6 months at an extra £12.25 @ month.
I'm paying £25.99 at the moment.


----------



## okonski_uk

It sure brings you back to earth with a bump after the excitement of placing your TiVo order! ;D


----------



## deshepherd

okonski_uk said:


> It sure brings you back to earth with a bump after the excitement of placing your TiVo order! ;D


Quite agree ... I was really shocked to discover I'd agreed for my payment to go up £3/month


----------



## big_dirk

Btw guys I'm way less bothered tonight about my slowness I experienced on my video, I have had contact from Virgin Media themselves


----------



## TCM2007

"TiVo is very much in beta stage at the moment " - fairly sure he didn't mean to say that publicly!


----------



## big_dirk

don't see why


----------



## M_at

big_dirk said:


> don't see why


Because the product is meant to be launched and it's very bad form to get people to sign up to a test service without warning them that it's a test service and not subject to the usual levels of spit and polish most people would expect.

And anyway, TiVo is not beta but Virgin's implementation of it may be, to state "TiVo is beta" is damaging to Virgin's relationship with TiVo.

I'd guess that you're not talking to Cindy or anyone equally as high up in Virgin and that your contact doesn't have all the facts to hand.


----------



## big_dirk

M_at said:


> Because the product is meant to be launched and it's very bad form to get people to sign up to a test service without warning them that it's a test service and not subject to the usual levels of spit and polish most people would expect.
> 
> And anyway, TiVo is not beta but Virgin's implementation of it may be, to state "TiVo is beta" is damaging to Virgin's relationship with TiVo.
> 
> I'd guess that you're not talking to Cindy or anyone equally as high up in Virgin and that your contact doesn't have all the facts to hand.


I don't know whether the person I'm talking to is high up or not. Who's Cindy?

Edit: oh, her! :







no it's not her lol


----------



## Steve5424

M_at said:


> Because the product is meant to be launched and it's very bad form to get people to sign up to a test service without warning them that it's a test service and not subject to the usual levels of spit and polish most people would expect.
> 
> And anyway, TiVo is not beta but Virgin's implementation of it may be, to state "TiVo is beta" is damaging to Virgin's relationship with TiVo.
> 
> I'd guess that you're not talking to Cindy or anyone equally as high up in Virgin and that your contact doesn't have all the facts to hand.


It's not an official full launch though, its still an early pre launch at the moment. Full launch will probably be in April,


----------



## Major dude

Well I have had another play with an instore VM TiVo. The peanut remote had been left out so I could not resist. Staff were far more positive but thought TiVo was only ever out in the USA.

Anyway I set up two recordings and then tried out the 30 second hack and it did not respond. I even turned on the sound effects to try and hear if I got the confirming three bongs, but no joy. I'm hopeing you cannot set it when both are in record, otherwise it's a no go I'm afraid.
Mind you the 30 second skip is okay, not instantaneous it jumps in three 10 second sections 1 , 2 , 3........ So you will have to wait between button presses to skip a whole commercial break, but better than nothing.


----------

